# sharing wired internet in laptop with samsung tablet



## blackarow (Aug 28, 2013)

i have trouble in sharing my wired network with samsung tab via my laptop.i tried so many things.set up an adhoc network,bridging,command prompt. nothings working. also hostednetwork command is not supporting. is there any application to do this? help me....


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 29, 2013)

Use connectify turn your pc into wifi hotspot


----------



## kneo (Aug 29, 2013)

Connectify is your friend


----------



## RON28 (Aug 29, 2013)

which Operating System you have in your laptop?


----------



## blackarow (Aug 29, 2013)

windows vista


----------



## mitraark (Aug 29, 2013)

Nah, Windows Ad Hoc connection doesnt work properly, you need Connectify ( Google is your friend  )


----------



## baiju (Aug 30, 2013)

Upgrade to windows 7 and use the virtul wifi hotspot feature.


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 30, 2013)

blackarow said:


> windows vista


----------



## theterminator (Aug 30, 2013)

Android doesn't recognise an ad hoc connection. No luck there. Either you use connectify or backup your data & upgrade to 7 since there is inbuilt hotspot feature in Windows 7.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2013)

beware that connectify or any other softwares won't work on some old WLAN chipsets.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Android doesn't recognise an ad hoc connection. No luck there. Either you use connectify or backup your data & upgrade to 7 since there is* inbuilt hotspot feature in Windows 7*.


Thanks Friend,@theterminator.
Would you elaborate how to use this,step-by-step method?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks Friend,@theterminator.
> Would you elaborate how to use this,step-by-step method?



Just google the steps "How to share virtual wifi using netsh commands in windows 7" 
...
or let me give you a link :
How to Configure WiFi Hotspot in Windows 7 Using Command Prompt - Durofy - Technology and Business Blog


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2013)

^Thanks Friend,for the link. It's awesome.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> *Android doesn't recognise an ad hoc *connection. No luck there. Either you use connectify or backup your data & upgrade to 7 since there is inbuilt hotspot feature in Windows 7.



with a simple mod, it can.. and it will 
Even in XP i used to tether


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> with a simple mod, it can.. and it will
> Even in XP i used to *tether*


you're referring to reverse tethering?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 31, 2013)

no no, adhoc wifi tether from pc
reverse tethering is a different story


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> no no, adhoc wifi tether from pc
> reverse tethering is a different story


can you give the steps?


----------

